# My TTS's first bath



## hobbsieoz (Mar 29, 2015)

Gave my TTS her first bath today. Made the mistake of applying wax to the whole car instead of panel by panel. Boy was that tough to come off. Lessons learned and all that. Autoglym bodywork shampoo and conditioner, Autoglym clay bar kit, Autoglym super resin polish, Soft99 Fusso wax, Meguiars endurance tyre gel.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful motor. 8)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks stunning!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Why use a claybar? Its a new car. Just apply a couple of coatings.
Can you get Gyeon in the UK? Use the new easy to apply can coat. Maintain it with Bath and Bath+.
















Bath+


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

what a beaut, such a head turner

some advice, spray some quick detailer on panel if left to dry too long. makes it easier to buff off


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Yesj said:


> Why use a claybar? Its a new car. Just apply a couple of coatings.
> Can you get Gyeon in the UK? Use the new easy to apply can coat. Maintain it with Bath and Bath+.
> 
> 
> ...


Nowt wrong with light clay new cars never arrive perfect. This includes light machine polish.


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

cheechy said:


> Yesj said:
> 
> 
> > Why use a claybar? Its a new car. Just apply a couple of coatings.
> ...


Yes but you need to polish them. Not clay them.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Yesj said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > Yesj said:
> ...


I'd rather polish on a surface I trust not make it worse.


----------

